# schools



## monica30 (Mar 14, 2009)

We are moving to Dubai this summer and are starting to look at schools for our 4 year old twins....does anyone have any comments [good or bad!] about either the dubai british school or the regent international school?
is it really as hard as people say to try and get your children into a good school....are waiting lists really long?
also does anyone know of any good ballet classes/trampoline clubs/gymnastics [three things that children do here in the uk and i am keen for them to continue.....thanks!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Monica and Welcome to the forum

There has been loads of information re schools posted over the last few months if you search you will find really useful info. However, although I dont know anything much about Regent I have managed to get all 3 of my children in to DBS (Hubby arrived in Jan and I arrive in 4 weeks!!!!) and also another girl that I have been in contact with got hers in too. BUT all the children are a bit older than yours and its seems to be this age (4) that have real problems with waiting lists. My advice to you would be to contact the schools that you have looked at and contact their admissions people - if you are in the position that you are going out to Dubai for a loo,k visit these schools and once back home chase, chase and chase again - there is a charge for each school you apply to but if you like the look of more than one school get their names on as many as you want. We only put the names of the children down at DBS because they had places for my 2 older children but not for my youngest (6, Year 1) but I thought that I would have more chance getting him in there. This worked out to be the case thankfully and we were told when the children did there assessment tests in Feb that they had a place for him. In saying all this I am also in touch with another girl from the forum that has a wee one probably about the same age as yours and are looking to start school in September but has been told there is no chance of her getting a place. However as you may be aware that people are leaving Dubai and that places may become more available at the end of the current term or even more by the end of the summer term as families are waiting till the end of the school year before moving.

Sorry this has turned in to an essay - contact the schools asap and take it from there.

With regard to the activities yes these all seem to be on offer in Dubai, if you go on to either Dubai Kids or have a look on the DBS website under activities there are outside companies that come in to do these classes you could have a look on line at these to find alternative venues.

Hope everything works out for you and don't hesitate to ask questions

Debbie


----------



## monica30 (Mar 14, 2009)

*thanks!*

[

thanks debbie!
all helpful stuff!
i'll keep plodding on with my school search....
good luck with your move to dubai....
would love to hear from you when you get out to dubai and hear how you are settling in and what you think of the school etc
and of course any hints and tips would be very much appreciated!
monica


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gymnastics including trampolining on a Tuesday evening @ JESS Arabian Ranches


----------



## monica30 (Mar 14, 2009)

thats great thanks...i'll get in touch with jess for details!
monica


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

monica30 said:


> We are moving to Dubai this summer and are starting to look at schools for our 4 year old twins....does anyone have any comments [good or bad!] about either the dubai british school or the regent international school?
> is it really as hard as people say to try and get your children into a good school....are waiting lists really long?
> also does anyone know of any good ballet classes/trampoline clubs/gymnastics [three things that children do here in the uk and i am keen for them to continue.....thanks!


Hi Monica

For the past few months my husband and i have been living the schooling nightmare here. All the schools that we wanted our daughter to go to have endless waiting list, however the advice was that many people were heading back home this year and that places would come available. I have been here for over a week now and constantly been contacting the schools ontop of this we have even paid large amounts of money in four schools just to be on waiting lists. The only school that was able to give us a place was Regent International. My daughter had to sit a small test and she got a place. Luckily its round the corner to where i live. At this stage we are lucky to get a place and my daughter is so excited to go to school. 

Let me know which school you decide and may be we can hook up. By the way i live in tecom, round the corner to the Greens.


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

All the I can say is DO NOT send your children to Raffles International School! I had a job there starting September and the day before I was due to fly to Dubai they sent me an email to say they had withdrawn my contract! They offered me nothing in terms of the money back for my flight or any kind of compensation! If they treat their employees this way then I doubt they'll care much about the parents/children. In fact I know from all the problems they had last year that they don't treat the parents well. I have learned my lesson, but I just don't want anyone else experiencing this awful school.


----------



## DXBDan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dubai schools*

Regent International School is quite expensive but does not offer good value for money. Also, the head is very confrontational and antagonistic to both staff and parents. There are way more better primary schools in Dubai: Jumeirah Primary School, Wellington Primary School, Wellington International or GEMS World Academy are all ones that spring to mind. You shouldn't have a problem getting your kids into a good school in Dubai provided they have good English language ability.


----------



## catbryant (May 20, 2009)

Hi 

I'm moving to Dubai at the end September with my family. I too had the same problems with schools. I applied to loads for my daughter who is 4 1/2 and goes into reception. We applied very late on (May this year) to a number of schools. We were fortunate that she was offered a place at the Dubai English Speaking School (DESS). It's the oldest British School in Dubai and I thought it was lovely. It has the feel of a British Primary School (but with smaller class sizes and better facilities!!!) and I was really impressed. It's non-profit making and all the children seemed busy and happy. Locatation-wise not ideal for us, as we will be in Jumeirah/ Umm Suqueim but I understand that parents drive in from all over Dubai to get there. Also, it has a bus service (although not useful until they are older). Another thing which 'swung' it for us was someone at the nursery my son is going to said if you are offered a place at DESS, take it. You don't have to do assessments and I think the money you pay to apply is modest. Other schools you could look at are Horizon Primary School, Safa Primary School. We went to see Star International School in Umm Al Sheif. It was a very new school. It's worth going to look but we found it a little odd. Just didn't feel right for our kids. It definately helps to get out there and get in their faces. Also, you get more of an idea of what the school is like as they are all so different out here. Steer clear of Raffles though. Read terrible things about it!

Hope this helps a little as I know it's massively frustrating.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai college is in the news.....

Gulfnews: Dubai College scores full marks in GCE


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

*al ittihad private school jumeirah*

Hi - opinions or any info and such on Al Ittihad Private School Jumeirah?

I guess I mean more from a teacher's point of view, but any info would be helpful. Couldn't get that much insight after googling it and going through the links.

Thanks


----------



## julia99 (Mar 2, 2009)

DXBDan said:


> Regent International School is quite expensive but does not offer good value for money. Also, the head is very confrontational and antagonistic to both staff and parents. There are way more better primary schools in Dubai: Jumeirah Primary School, Wellington Primary School, Wellington International or GEMS World Academy are all ones that spring to mind. You shouldn't have a problem getting your kids into a good school in Dubai provided they have good English language ability.


My 2 children have been at regent for 2 yrs. The tuition fees are extremely competitive compared to other British curriculum schools here in Dubai and it’s actually great value for money. so i would have to say that you are quite wrong on this account. 

And the heads are not confrontational and antagonistic at all. definitely not to parents and definitely not to my children's class teachers. i've had a number of interactions with the staff and heads over the years and can quite honestly say they are a professional bunch eager to work and help parents and children. i think you will find teething issues in every growing school including those you mention and i think you are being unfairly biased in your opinions. this is just my opinion coming from a parent with 2 children in the school and who has experience with the school and its teachers.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

julia99 said:


> My 2 children have been at regent for 2 yrs. The tuition fees are extremely competitive compared to other British curriculum schools here in Dubai and it’s actually great value for money. so i would have to say that you are quite wrong on this account.
> 
> And the heads are not confrontational and antagonistic at all. definitely not to parents and definitely not to my children's class teachers. i've had a number of interactions with the staff and heads over the years and can quite honestly say they are a professional bunch eager to work and help parents and children. i think you will find teething issues in every growing school including those you mention and i think you are being unfairly biased in your opinions. this is just my opinion coming from a parent with 2 children in the school and who has experience with the school and its teachers.


Its good to hear, as i was a little worried when i read this comment. I have been in Dubai only month and my 4 year old daughter has just started at Regent. I def agree that there seem to be a few teething problems a little dis-oragnised,but my daughter loves going to school, loves her teacher and has made some great friends.


----------



## Clemence (Sep 19, 2009)

*Ballet classes for children in Dubai*



monica30 said:


> We are moving to Dubai this summer and are starting to look at schools for our 4 year old twins....does anyone have any comments [good or bad!] about either the dubai british school or the regent international school?
> is it really as hard as people say to try and get your children into a good school....are waiting lists really long?
> also does anyone know of any good ballet classes/trampoline clubs/gymnastics [three things that children do here in the uk and i am keen for them to continue.....thanks!



Dear Monica,

There are some new Ballet Classes in the Palm Jumeirah Dubai.
The surrounding is gorgeous and the girls will love it. 

Here are some information: 

BALLET CLASSES FOR CHIRLDREN ON THE JUMEIRAH PALM

Every Friday - Starting 2nd October!

Time Table
9 am to 9:50 am 
Prelude ~ 4 to 5 Yrs Old

10 am to 10:50 am
Level 1 ~ 6 to 7 Yrs Old

11 am to 11:50 am
Level 2 ~ 8 to 10 Yrs Old

12 pm to 12:50 pm 
Level 3 ~ 10 to 12 Yrs Old


Term Fee (12 classes) 
Palm Residents AED 600 
Non-Residents AED 720


For any inquiry:
Clemence: 050 474 06 23
Community Club Management
Shore Line Apartment, Palm Jumeirah


----------



## monica30 (Mar 14, 2009)

I really appreciate all of your comments [good and bad!]
they help me to get a rounded picture!
cheers!


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

julia99 said:


> My 2 children have been at regent for 2 yrs. The tuition fees are extremely competitive compared to other British curriculum schools here in Dubai and it’s actually great value for money. so i would have to say that you are quite wrong on this account.
> 
> And the heads are not confrontational and antagonistic at all. definitely not to parents and definitely not to my children's class teachers. i've had a number of interactions with the staff and heads over the years and can quite honestly say they are a professional bunch eager to work and help parents and children. i think you will find teething issues in every growing school including those you mention and i think you are being unfairly biased in your opinions. this is just my opinion coming from a parent with 2 children in the school and who has experience with the school and its teachers.


I agree. My daughter is very happy at Regent and the fees are not as high as other schools.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

The info here is very helpful! thank you all!! i'm actually looking from another perspective I'm a primary teacher and I want to come over and work there, but there are so many positions going. I would like to work for a good schools. Are there any other teachers out there that can recommend a good school to work for?
since the contracts are for a couple of years I don't want to get stuck somewhere bad.

cheers


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

nicky29 said:


> The info here is very helpful! thank you all!! i'm actually looking from another perspective I'm a primary teacher and I want to come over and work there, but there are so many positions going. I would like to work for a good schools. Are there any other teachers out there that can recommend a good school to work for?
> since the contracts are for a couple of years I don't want to get stuck somewhere bad.
> 
> cheers


Think very carefully before accepting a contract at Regent. Read through TES Connect - Teaching Jobs, Resources & Community teaching overseas forum beforehand, you will have to wade a lot! It saved me, I rejected an offer from them, this was secondary though.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

nicky29 said:


> The info here is very helpful! thank you all!! i'm actually looking from another perspective I'm a primary teacher and I want to come over and work there, but there are so many positions going. I would like to work for a good schools. Are there any other teachers out there that can recommend a good school to work for?
> since the contracts are for a couple of years I don't want to get stuck somewhere bad.
> 
> cheers


Hi Nicky29,

When you say there are so many positions going, where do you find them? I am moving over to Dubai next year, and my wife is a primary school teacher and would like to work there. But we're unsure where she should look.

Also, while on the topic of teaching. Anyone know what the situation is with relieving positions? Ideally, my wife would like to do some relief work when we get there for a term or two to get a feel for the place and settle in. How do schools provide relief teachers? We couldn't find any places providing relief teachers through a Google search.

Aaron


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i might be wrong, but i have not heard of relief teachers in the uae. all what i can say is that yr wife will get probation period. which is from 2 to 3 month.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Who looks after the teachers class if they are off sick? Or what to take unpaid leave etc during the school term? In NZ, this would be a relief teacher coming in for the day. Is this unusual?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

longwhitecloud said:


> Hi Nicky29,
> 
> When you say there are so many positions going, where do you find them? I am moving over to Dubai next year, and my wife is a primary school teacher and would like to work there. But we're unsure where she should look.
> 
> ...


My wife and I got teaching jobs in Dubai by looking through the list of schools in the Explorer Living and Working in Dubai guide and checking out the schools' websites. We also sent off emails asking on the off chance that positions might be upcoming. The jobs we got weren't advertised anywhere other than the school's own website, so it's worth doing. 
As for relief teachers, I haven't seen or heard of any since getting here in August. All relief teaching has been covered internally thus far.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Danny that's what i've been doing.

I also saw jobs in teachanywhere.com , Aaron are you in the UK? there's lots of agencies over there that recruit for teachers in Dubai, do a google search..


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

nicky29 said:


> The info here is very helpful! thank you all!! i'm actually looking from another perspective I'm a primary teacher and I want to come over and work there, but there are so many positions going. I would like to work for a good schools. Are there any other teachers out there that can recommend a good school to work for?
> since the contracts are for a couple of years I don't want to get stuck somewhere bad.
> 
> cheers



Do not accept a position at Raffles International School as their contracts mean nothing and therefore they can screw you over at the drop of a hat...like they did me! Never did get the flight money back from them...

I have friends at other schools which seem happy... Sheffield Private School, SRS. Good luck! I'm teaching in Abu Dhabi now after my bad experience with Raffles, so all has turned out for the best!


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for your advice chocolate lover!

I am actually more interested in Abu Dhabi that Dubai, I saw they are hiring teachers for August next year, are you working for the govt public schools?

Glad to hear you got out of Raffles and all has worked out for the best!!:clap2:


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

We are in New Zealand. I start a job there in January, so my wife will be local by then. Do you think this will be too late to start looking for work for the 2010/11 academic year? I'm surprised that jobs for August are already starting to be advertised.

We have just had positions offered to our children with Regent International School. I am suggesting to my wife that she should try for a job there, however I'm privately concerned as I have heard mixed reviews from teachers online about working there. But the parents and students seem to rate it on dubaifaqs.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

longwhitecloud said:


> We are in New Zealand. I start a job there in January, so my wife will be local by then. Do you think this will be too late to start looking for work for the 2010/11 academic year? I'm surprised that jobs for August are already starting to be advertised.
> 
> We have just had positions offered to our children with Regent International School. I am suggesting to my wife that she should try for a job there, however I'm privately concerned as I have heard mixed reviews from teachers online about working there. But the parents and students seem to rate it on dubaifaqs.


Congratulations on your job Aaron! can you share with us what school , and how was the interview process?


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not a teacher... I leave that to my wife  I work in IT and have a job starting in January. My wife is a primary school teacher and plans on getting a job while we are there. 

She hasn't really started looking yet...


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

longwhitecloud said:


> Sorry, I'm not a teacher... I leave that to my wife  I work in IT and have a job starting in January. My wife is a primary school teacher and plans on getting a job while we are there.
> 
> She hasn't really started looking yet...


Oh thank you Aaron  can I ask you about your IT job? my husband also works in IT and will be looking for a job, but is having a hard time finding one..did you find it in the UK or get a transfer from your current company?

Has your wife looked in teach anywhere? it's a great website.


----------



## longwhitecloud (Oct 12, 2009)

My job was luck more than good planning. The company I worked for went into receivership and I started looking here in NZ for another job. Talked to a company that said they didn't have anything but their parent company in US was looking for someone for Dubai. Went from there, with everything just falling into place.

Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

longwhitecloud said:


> My job was luck more than good planning. The company I worked for went into receivership and I started looking here in NZ for another job. Talked to a company that said they didn't have anything but their parent company in US was looking for someone for Dubai. Went from there, with everything just falling into place.
> 
> Good luck to you and your husband.


That's excellent Aaron. congrats. I gather they've given you a good allowance and housing, etc, which is awesome. There are some IT jobs from here in Oz to Dubai but mostly everything is for teachers and nurses.

Thanks , i think we need it


----------



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

*Schools in Dubai*

Hi there, has anyone heard about the Raffle International School? They offer American High school diploma, seems to be a state of the art school... Do you know anyone who teaches there and their child goes there? 
What do you consider a good expat teaching package if you have a child to put school through? Should that tuition be included in your salary package by law? I am considering to make the move there as soon as I clarify these important points. I greatly appreciate any help and advice from you. Have a good day!


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

nicky29 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice chocolate lover!
> 
> I am actually more interested in Abu Dhabi that Dubai, I saw they are hiring teachers for August next year, are you working for the govt public schools?
> 
> Glad to hear you got out of Raffles and all has worked out for the best!!:clap2:


Hi!

I work for a private school for local kids but teaching under the British Curriculum... I know a few teachers who are working in local schools on an advisory sort of basis.... sounds like a good job if you can get it, although a lot of them live outside the city, which is not so great in my eyes! The pay is good though. I make up my pay by tutoring kids after school, as my job is not at all stressful... very easy in fact! If you want any advice then PM me.

Good luck!


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am in the interview process to teach in the public schools this coming August 2010. I am bringing 3 children, and don't yet know where I'll be housed or teaching. But, the first year, my son would be needing kindergarten, and the second year, my daughter, while son moves to 1st grade. Would home schooling be an ok option since waiting lists are so long and private schools expensive??? I'm so worried about coming over with the little ones, about teaching in the public system, and not knowing anything about which city I'll be in. And I want friends and other moms to hang out with!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

chick76 said:


> I am in the interview process to teach in the public schools this coming August 2010. I am bringing 3 children, and don't yet know where I'll be housed or teaching. But, the first year, my son would be needing kindergarten, and the second year, my daughter, while son moves to 1st grade. Would home schooling be an ok option since waiting lists are so long and private schools expensive??? I'm so worried about coming over with the little ones, about teaching in the public system, and not knowing anything about which city I'll be in. And I want friends and other moms to hang out with!


Hi Chick76, I know someone who home schools her 2 children, and is part of a large and very supportive home schooling network. Let me know if you'd like more information.

StageAbility


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I would LOVE more information. I had another interview today. Sounds like I'd be in Al Ain as family housing for my size family is much bigger and better, even if the public schools are worse. I would really like to talk to public schools teachers in one of those two cities as well, if you know anyone. AND, if you know any private schools hiring...let me know. I'm hearing horror stories of teaching for the ADEC in these public schools.

Thanks!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

chick76 said:


> I would LOVE more information. I had another interview today. Sounds like I'd be in Al Ain as family housing for my size family is much bigger and better, even if the public schools are worse. I would really like to talk to public schools teachers in one of those two cities as well, if you know anyone. AND, if you know any private schools hiring...let me know. I'm hearing horror stories of teaching for the ADEC in these public schools.
> 
> Thanks!


I also know someone who works in a public school, but in Sharjah.
If I PM you for your email address, then I can ask both women (the home schooling mum and the public school teacher) to contact you direct and answer your questions.
Good luck! 

StageAbility


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just tried to PM you my email address, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

chick76 said:


> I just tried to PM you my email address, but it wouldn't let me.


Oh ... well I got it... and replied. Strange.
In case you don't get my reply - all done - have emailed both ladies and asked them to contact you to see if they can answer your questions.
Hope it all works out for you 



StageAbility


----------



## chick76 (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL...got both and replied back to you. Thanks!


----------

